# Squeaky sustain pedal?



## zhopin

I'm not sure if there's already a thread for this, but I'm currently visiting my mother's and have noticed the sustain pedal of her upright Yamaha always squeaks as I lift my foot off the pedal. I'm worried about how I should go about fixing this, as the sound is definitely coming from _inside_ the piano. Would oil simply fix it, and will I have to completely dismantle it?

Would it be better to seek a specialist, someone who knows what they're doing (unlike me :lol?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Krummhorn

I've had a similar problem with this and used a very small glob (apply with ear swab) of grease (oil just runs off and will not adhere) which solved the problem for quite a while. 

A piano tech would most likely have a permanent solution, perhaps by replacing the pivoting joint parts.


----------



## zhopin

Krummhorn said:


> I've had a similar problem with this and used a very small glob (apply with ear swab) of grease (oil just runs off and will not adhere) which solved the problem for quite a while.
> 
> A piano tech would most likely have a permanent solution, perhaps by replacing the pivoting joint parts.


Did you use something similar to WD-40?


----------



## KenOC

Grease is sometimes called axle grease and is cheaply available at any auto parts store. It is kind of goopy, like Vaseline petroleum jelly. Applying with a Q-Tip, _sparingly_, is a good idea. Work it back into the squeaky joint (maybe with a toothpick?) while operating the pedal.


----------



## zhopin

Thank you, I'll look for it this weekend.


----------



## Krummhorn

zhopin said:


> Did you use something similar to WD-40?


No, and mainly because it contains petroleum distillates which tends to remove grease and possibly dry out the other components. I used a lithium based grease.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

If the squeaky joint is wooden components, soft soap can be quite effective. If it's metal components, try working in some graphite from a soft pencil. 
What I don't understand is why it's always the sustain pedal that squeaks.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pat Fairlea said:


> If the squeaky joint is wooden components, soft soap can be quite effective.


Mine is of wooden... using soft soap liquid do you mean it?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Il_Penseroso said:


> Mine is of wooden... using soft soap liquid do you mean it?


If you can get at the surfaces that rub together when the joint operates, rub them with a bar of ordinary hand soap. If not, yes try running a little liquid soap into the joint.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Pat Fairlea said:


> If you can get at the surfaces that rub together when the joint operates, rub them with a bar of ordinary hand soap. If not, yes try running a little liquid soap into the joint.


Thanks a lot Pat Fairlea.


----------



## Omnimusic

This is not an uncommon problem. I have had this on 2 pianos. I fixed it by means of Teflon spray (occasionally,you may have to repeat this treatment)


----------

